
IRC Servers - AnonOps Network - HorriFi
http://85.10.192.137/index.php?id=servers&sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4de38be4b1609561%2C0
======
br41n
i see no servurz :|

le: oh, nvm, i r in >_<

